# Weekend Musky



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

While a few of my buddies were hunting ducks and geese I was still on the water with my wife on Saturday and ended up catching a nice musky. What a big weather difference from today...I was wearing shorts that day and was very comfortable.

My wife has fished with me on several occassions but had yet to see a musky caught. This fish just hammered a Cowgirl a few cranks after hitting the water. From the strength of the pull I knew it was a musky immediately and yelled for the wife to get the net. It was getting closer as I reeled it in when I finally saw it surface and swim parallel to the boat. I had a pretty good idea this was close to a 50" fish and I was getting pretty excited as my wife was having trouble with the net as part of it was stuck on the boat seat. By this time the musky was now up to the boat and all I could think about was this one getting off the hook as a musky did to us a couple weeks earlier. I then started walking it around the front to keep tension on the line. The fish turned and tried to dive hard as my wife came to the front with the net. I told her to go to the opposite side of the boat and I brought the fish around and it went easily into the net. What a relief....my first fish over 50"! Although the pictures are not the greatest at showing the size, it came in at 50 1/4" on a bump-board. A little skinny for a 50, but I'll take it.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice fish - congrats!! :beer:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

cool!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Great story
and nice fish 
Congrats :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh the tension of stuck nets! Glad it all worked out though. Dandy fish!


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Congrates on the 1st over 50!!! Now they will be jumping in the boat for you!!!

Thats a very light colored muskie. Kind of cool looking. In a few weeks she will start putting on the feed bag!!! Fish have been biting real good the last couple weeks!!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks...it's quite a relief getting that milestone. Now I just need something a little chunkier to get a replica made.

I do wish the pictures would have turned out a little better on this fish. It does look a lot better when it's on the board.

This was also my first musky with the Cowgirl, believe it or not. I've fished them on and off the last couple years, but now I'll have a little more confidence in this bait.

Going to Vermilion for the first time in a few weeks for my 40th birthday...really looking forward to seeing how big the fish are in that lake!


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

What dates you going to the Big V??? I'll be going up there too, I think!! Im looking at the first week in November during the full moon!!!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

We're fishing October 16-18, birthday on 17th. During the new moon. Staying at Spring Bay Resort.


----------

